# Some of you guys are ticking me off



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Some of you guys are tickling me off I'm tard of the poor speeling and bald gramer.
You guy's need two go back to skool. Did I make meself cleer?

Andit'shardtoreadifyouleaveoutthespaces


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My computer has "auto-mistrake" and I don't know how to delete it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I’ve always gotten a kick at grammar nazis and spelling zealots of a fun free for all forum of good hearts and minds.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Some of you guys are tickling me off I'm tard of the poor speeling and bald gramer.
> You guy's need two go back to skool. Did I make meself cleer?
> 
> Andit'shardtoreadifyouleaveoutthespaces


First of all, I'd like to say, stick around. While I try to not make grammatical mistakes, I have other ways of making you mad. At work, my nickname is Asshole.

Second off, I'd like to tell you a little story about a first sergeant who had a traffic accident with a captain back when I was an MP. I took a sworn statement from the first sergeant and he wrote, "I said, I F*** you hit me? I said I don't now." That was his statement. I sighed, knowing the Q/A portion of the statement was going to be long.

Language is a very important part of a culture, and I wish people understood that. There's a lot of people who don't care, and they'll tell you that you know what they are saying and that is good enough. That's a lazy attitude and it hurts our culture. As it is, we are headed for Idiocracy.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> First of all, I'd like to say, stick around. While I try to not make grammatical mistakes, I have other ways of making you mad. At work, my nickname is Asshole.
> 
> Second off, I'd like to tell you a little story about a first sergeant who had a traffic accident with a captain back when I was an MP. I took a sworn statement from the first sergeant and he wrote, "I said, I F*** you hit me? I said I don't now." That was his statement. I sighed, knowing the Q/A portion of the statement was going to be long.
> 
> Language is a very important part of a culture, and I wish people understood that. There's a lot of people who don't care, and they'll tell you that you know what they are saying and that is good enough. That's a lazy attitude and it hurts our culture. As it is, we are headed for Idiocracy.


Language has also been weaponized by the leftist wing: many words which once had a specific meaning are now malleable to the point that they are meaningless.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> First of all, I'd like to say, stick around. While I try to not make grammatical mistakes, I have other ways of making you mad. At work, my nickname is Asshole.
> 
> Second off, I'd like to tell you a little story about a first sergeant who had a traffic accident with a captain back when I was an MP. I took a sworn statement from the first sergeant and he wrote, "I said, I F*** you hit me? I said I don't now." That was his statement. I sighed, knowing the Q/A portion of the statement was going to be long.
> 
> Language is a very important part of a culture, and I wish people understood that. There's a lot of people who don't care, and they'll tell you that you know what they are saying and that is good enough. That's a lazy attitude and it hurts our culture. As it is, we are headed for Idiocracy.


Also, I don't consider myself a language "Nazi"... quite the opposite in fact. I don't find language merely useful. If mastered to a small degree, it is an amazing and yes BEAUTIFUL medium by which we may share perhaps the only real and authentic evidence of our individual existence: our ideas.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Also, I don't consider myself a language "Nazi"... quite the opposite in fact. I don't find language merely useful. If mastered to a small degree, it is an amazing and yes BEAUTIFUL medium by which we may share perhaps the only real and authentic evidence of our individual existence: our ideas.


You are a musician. I love music, but I am not a musician. I'm a constitution geek. A culture geek. I'm more than worried.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> You are a musician. I love music, but I am not a musician. I'm a constitution geek. A culture geek. I'm more than worried.


I too have a profound interest in the constitution... but I read your knowledgeable comments about such (or listen to your podcasts) with great interest and learn something new from you now and again. Always good!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> I too have a profound interest in the constitution... but I read your knowledgeable comments about such (or listen to your podcasts) with great interest and learn something new from you now and again. Always good!


Thing is, I want you on the podcast to talk music. 
Music is our soul. Always has been.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Language is a very important part of a culture, and I wish people understood that. There's a lot of people who don't care, and they'll tell you that you know what they are saying and that is good enough. That's a lazy attitude and it hurts our culture. As it is, we are headed for Idiocracy.


I agree ENTIRELY!!!

Comedy without language is slapstick. While slapstick can be hilarious (for about 12 seconds), I find it a lot like California liberals; they both piss me off pretty quick. Although, as I think on it, California liberals would gain themselves about 5 more seconds in my favor if they would forget they have language skills and just shut up and do slapstick.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I agree ENTIRELY!!!
> 
> Comedy without language is slapstick. While slapstick can be hilarious (for about 12 seconds), I find it a lot like California liberals; they both piss me off pretty quick. Although, as I think on it, California liberals would gain themselves about 5 more seconds in my favor if they would forget they have language skills and just shut up and do slapstick.


The Hell? Are you in my brain or something? I'm beginning to think we are long-lost brothers or something!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> The Hell? Are you in my brain or something? I'm beginning to think we are long-lost brothers or something!


Maybe, but mom always liked me best!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Maybe, but mom always liked me best!


I always suspected that. I figured it was because I'm better looking. It's a shame it comes down to looks.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahhhh yes, language and the art of communication, to be able to speak and write your thoughts and ideas is the true sign of man's higher intelligence, proof of his ability to rise above merely surviving. To be able to communicate intelligently your ideas and thoughts is what defines us as human beings. We are the higher life form. :tango_face_grin:

I like slapstick. :tango_face_grin:

https://www.usapoliticstoday.org/nancy-pelosi-slurs-words-speech/

https://www.patriotnewsalerts.com/biden-slurring-words-speech/

https://www.independentsentinel.com/uh-oh-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-says-really-dumb-things-again/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sometimes I am guilty of the ‘no spaces between two words’. I apologize. I am using an older ipad and sometimes the space bar doesn’t work so good. I try to proofread before posting but sometimes these things slip thru.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No one ever paid me a dime to write or spell. What they did pay me for I was not just good at, but excelled. Add that to a Rf type internet off a water tower 4.3 miles away and what I put on my screen does not always show up on yours.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Can I be excused because I ain’t got no college sos I doesn’t speak and written very good..... I just a old farm boy wit cowshit on me shoes, dats when I wear dem......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> I too have a profound interest in the constitution... but I read your knowledgeable comments about such (or listen to your podcasts) with great interest and learn something new from you now and again. Always good!


As I read in a recent article the lefties are determined to destroy the "three C's." Christianity, Culture and the Constitution.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

After the mess I've been through at another forum, a "spelling" insurrection seems almost tame.

When you eat a musk melon, do you carve out the black pieces for yourself, or the juicy ripe areas? People can be like that, look for the best.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I weint in2 the armi at 17 and dont finsih school. Blaim my DI.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The probably ain’t the best example for a human bean, but I ain’t been banned yet....


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I had to chime in, "What, you gots no books learnin"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seem to recall the Jack Booted thug gave an executive order back a fer piece that nagging about grammar an dicksion would not play well over here. Who is the alleged perp? Thanks.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ha. Ha..Ha! I'mma talk as I speak sorta guy. Always have been. Now occasionally I will throw a grammatical elucidation comment out there to inform a fella that the word he's using ain't the right one...

I made similar mistakes when I was a youngun. I told my step dad onct that "Commence" could mean stop....because he would always follow an ass-chewing with the words..."Now lets commence" meaning to start work.

I thought it could also mean "end" because of the term "Commencement speech" at the graduation ceremonies. The point to this is...I was ignorant then. Still am, but just about less things.

Well shit, now I forgot what we were talking about.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I weint in2 the armi at 17 and dont finsih school. Blaim my DI.


I went in at 18, but have been writing this way since I was in the tenth grade. 
I was once given an F because a teacher thought I had someone else write the paper. I went to the principal and suggested he pick a topic and I would write on it for five minutes. Afterward, he directed the teacher to give me an A. Her defense was that there was no way someone who talked so hickishly could write as I did.

As Michael Savage points out; borders, language and culture.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I speaks better then I writes, but my best talent is pissing people off. Speaking, writing, or simple hand jesters. :devil:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One, I think the biggest thing that gets me in trouble is that most of the population has no sense of humor about anything. And remember, I live in an entire state county where the majority populous is communist, and would nominate Nancy Pelosi for the coveted Royal Order of the Golden Uterus (had not Michelle scooped up that prestigious baby).

First off, fully 50% of what I write is humorous, the exceptions being about safety or a false belief that could get someone injured. But this presents it's own problems.

There will always be a miscreant in the cheap seats that assumes any humorous injection belittles his sainted uncle who died gallantly on some slope (who ironically was standing on a slope) in Korea while peeling potatoes. To him, any lighthearted banter, even quotes from Howdy Doody, are counter-patriotic and must be immediately curtailed so the jerk can sleep nights.

Personally, I like getting chewed out by you. It's kind of a barometer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well sounds like a lot of true confessions going on here. We may need Father Flannagin to show up to make it official. Guess one thing I have learned in hanging out in hobby chat groups on the net. Some folks are overly sensitive to friendly fun poking.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, bigwheel, humor is a subjective thing--it's also a weapon. For example, you know the age-old canard about a guy who wants to fight another, but the latter won't budge. The first guy decides to tell jokes about the guy's mother, and sure enough, a fight ensues.

I can name by chapter and verse the guys I've tangled with on forums simply because they had no grasp that anyone would belittle their abhorrent demands. In fact, even run off a string of jocular bites to show the world they were several sandwiches short of a picnic.

To me, a guy without a sense of humor, even if he touts a superior IQ, is tantamount to a buffoon.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Due to nature and nuture..I have a very thick skin and tend to get it in my head that everybody else does too. Wrongo sometimes. lol.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think that--in spite of google--not everyone knows what a "forum" represents. It's an open-air debate over differing points of view.

For example, we were supposed to have "flying cars" by the mid to late 1970s. There's 'talk' that the 'government' sanctioned the idea to keep their 1970s combat planes in a superior position in case of a country wide revolt. Now, I think this is hogwash! Did you ever see a 1970s combat plane? There is nothing 'superior' about them! They leaked more oil than my bikes!

My most ardent enemy and I should both be able to debate The Taft–Hartley Act like gentlemen. All anyone has to say is, "Tourist, I disagree." Then post your option.

I just left a forum where guys couldn't take any criticism of their pistol--I'm not kidding. Could you imagine if the topic was "circumcision scars"?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Due to nature and nuture..I have a very thick skin and tend to get it in my head that everybody else does too. Wrongo sometimes. lol.


I keeping with the general topic of the thread, I think you meant _nurture _.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I learned a hard lesson in the comp bbq hobby. If some weekend warrior rushes up to get an honest opinion about their wonderful ribs..and it tastes like sheet..go ahead and pretend its yummy. Otherwise most of them get sulled up and mad forever. The point in that is folks arent really looking for any constructive criticism which might help them improve their skills..they are looking for somebody to tell them what that want to hear and confirm their expertise. Big butted women in tight pants work the same way, If those buttocks look like the Sun coming up go ahead and tell them it makes it look smaller. They like to hear that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I learned a hard lesson in the comp bbq hobby. If some weekend warrior rushes up to get an honest opinion about their wonderful ribs..and it tastes like sheet..go ahead and pretend its yummy. Otherwise most of them get sulled up and mad forever. The point in that is folks arent really looking for any constructive criticism which might help them improve their skills..they are looking for somebody to tell them what that want to hear and confirm their expertise. Big butted women in tight pants work the same way, If those buttocks look like the Sun coming up go ahead and tell them it makes it look smaller. They like to hear that.


Sounds like the American people in general, they only want to be told what they want to hear, not the truth. The woman with a big butt needs to be told that those jeans she stuffed herself in makes her look fatter then hell! :shock:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Sounds like the American people in general, they only want to be told what they want to hear, not the truth. The woman with a big butt needs to be told that those jeans she stuffed herself in makes her look fatter then hell! :shock:


Only if she asks and only if you are not married to her!! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Only if she asks and only if you are not married to her!! :tango_face_wink:


AND not close to any sharp implements or big frying pans.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> AND not close to any sharp implements.


So, you're suggesting "dull implements"? Whatever happened to American ideas like, "_If the boys wanna fight you'd better let 'em_."

All kidding aside, it is now the beginning of "Day 2" for a Kershaw I'm working on. It might save my wife's life.

But seriously, despite what you hear about the love of a sharp knife, most people would prefer them a tad dull so they can dominate them. I know it sounds counter productive, but watch the audience in a movie theater when the villain produces an edge that glimmers...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As we was well taught in boy scouts. A dull knife if the most dangerous tool on the official boy scout belt.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> As we was well taught in boy scouts. A dull knife if the most dangerous tool on the official boy scout belt.


Experience taught me. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2016)

He called her a bitch...she called him an ambulance.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> As we was well taught in boy scouts. A dull knife if the most dangerous tool on the official boy scout belt.


I just finished a knife ten minutes ago. It's for me (or the wife) and it's only good for tracheotomies or taking out a midnight guard--which is actually redundant, if you think about it.

I don't let these implements out of Buzz Lightyear's Toy Box unless the pro is flashing some EMT creds or a doctor's caduceus. I even stamp the prying feature with something "blue." Over at the other forum those knives were known as "blue butts."

Considering time (45 bucks per hour), materials, repairs and nano-slurry, the total damage is about 408.00 dollars. And yes, that eight bucks is for the knife...

_Click on picture to enlarge._


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Knife fetishes are just too cool. Keep up the good work!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Olivia said:


> He called her a bitch...she called him an ambulance.


Remember a political incorrect old ditty popular with an oil patch pal from Odessa. It went like this, "She broke his heart...he broke her jaw. 
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=she+broke...b=v154-1&ia=videos&iax=videos&iai=-P-QqEmNLrE


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ize happa ewe but dis tooze myze attentoon.

Ize gut ta axe ya, isin al uf us, doozin dis?


----------

